# Nirvana White-Widow



## SomBud (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is my w.-w. at week 6 flowering


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 28, 2007)

Very sexy looking plant. Some big *** buds you got there!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Wow man she a thing of beauty.   What kind of lights, soil, and nutes did you use? Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## SomBud (Oct 29, 2007)

I got 2 of them Both about the same light is 400 w hps soil is Miracle-Gro Organic Choice potting mix with dolomite lime perlite & vermiculite mixed in. Nutes M-G bloom booster 15-30-15.The buds are so heavy I can't take them out of the cabinet anymore.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*Tell ya one thing mang your gonna have a very nice harvest when the time comes. Your doing a great job with them ladies keep it up.  *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 4, 2007)

hell thats one nice plant did you have just the 2 growing under the 400w premo effort mate an can you remember roughly how tall they were when you switched to 12/12


----------



## SomBud (Nov 4, 2007)

Smithy they where about 16" when I took from CFL'S to the 400 w hps & they would grow a couple inch's a day. I'm going to harvest next week at week 9


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 4, 2007)

Good looking plant. Must be getting top heavy when you move her.


----------



## SomBud (Nov 6, 2007)

I had to chop the smaller one day 57 big one still going strong.here some pic.


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice bud buffet, I like to centerpiece too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2007)

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang. Let us know when it's all dry and cured to perfection. Will come over and help ya smoke it.   Once again mang great job on the grow. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Nov 9, 2007)

Great harvest man!:hubba: congrats on that monster cola!:ccc::bong::joint:


----------



## SomBud (Nov 11, 2007)

Chopped day 63 of flowering got 480 grams wet main cola 138 grams wet.


----------



## Grannie420 (Nov 11, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ljjr (Nov 11, 2007)

very nice harvest!...enjoy!


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

man those plants are so nice looking wow


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

She is NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree with TBG, i wanna know how the final products is, and wanna smoke some of that


----------

